# Rigor Mortis is the most notorious rapid in Colorado



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

I feel like Gore should have been mentioned in that article and upper death.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

buckmanriver said:


> I feel like Gore should have been mentioned in that article and upper death.



Gore Canyon is on the list.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cebel (Oct 10, 2003)

That is a painful read. A spray of fatality statistics without context or analysis followed by awkward marketing blurbs spiced with bad grammar and typos. Colorado's Most Infamous and Pathetic News Source.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

cebel said:


> That is a painful read. A spray of fatality statistics without context or analysis followed by awkward marketing blurbs spiced with bad grammar and typos. Colorado's Most Infamous and Pathetic News Source.


This is quite possibly the biggest piece of shit article I have ever seen about whitewater. There was some information shared recently in the Front Range Kayaker group on Facebook that might have influenced this article.... If so, the author deserves a giant foot up his ass.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Beyond the clickbaity death statistics, there are just weird choices. Kannah Creek? If we were coming up with a list of Class V runs in Colorado how many would get picked before Kannah Creek? Best quote: "It has plenty of wood and barbed wire for added danger." Good times.


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

lemsip said:


> Colorado's most infamous and dangerous rapids | 9news.com
> 
> and Pine Creek is between BV and Salida


No actually the article was correct. Pine creek rapid is between Granite and BV.


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

onefatdog said:


> No actually the article was correct. Pine creek rapid is between Granite and BV.


I swear it said BV and Salida yesterday


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

lemsip said:


> I swear it said BV and Salida yesterday


It did. The craptastic author must have done an update and corrected it...


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

This article is total fake news! The only things worse than the writing are the pictures, and let me tell you, I know whitewater pictures, really love pictures. In fact, I know a lot of photographers and kayakers. SAD!


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't remember any deaths on Clear Creek in the last 10-20 years.....?


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

basil said:


> I don't remember any deaths on Clear Creek in the last 10-20 years.....?


Commercial rafting: https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Accident/summarize/reachid/376/


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

But yea, the article is crap even by 4th grade book report standards. For one, it doesn't even mention the multitude of tango high water beater lines. Talk about sketchy.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

KSC said:


> But yea, the article is crap even by 4th grade book report standards. For one, it doesn't even mention the multitude of tango high water beater lines. Talk about sketchy.


I don't really want to even run that rapid unless it's deep enough to head rudder through.

Maybe if I start eating a cliff bar before every run you can show me the lines. Next year. When the water is high. And I can kayak again.


----------



## boofyak (May 30, 2005)

"This article is total fake news! "

It's actually one of Trumps most trusted sources. Finally, REAL NEWS!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

A little known fact: under the direction of his boss, the new Interior Secretary has declared that the rapid formerly known as Rigor Mortis will henceforth be called Pussies Walk Right.


----------

